
Steve Jobs talks technology and Apple in this video from 1995 - antr
http://thenextweb.com/apple/2011/11/02/watch-steve-jobs-discuss-apple-technology-and-his-life-in-this-1995-interview/
======
crikli
Apropos, sorta: do I ever identify with Jobs' statement about "getting the
curiosity beat out of you" in school. I was "the smart kid" until I decided I
wanted to fit in, so I stopped going after the math and science as
aggressively. I've always felt like I gave part of my brain away to be "cool"
that I'll never get back.

~~~
treetrouble
Social curiosity is valuable too

------
azsromej
Interesting to see him mention the 'Live each day as if it would be your
last...' quote here (and again a decade later in the 2004 commencement speech)

------
napierzaza
Is there a version that doesn't hang all the time?

~~~
ca98am79
yeah that's so annoying - if you look in the Net panel in firebug, you can get
the flv file url and download it from there (it's about 2GB)

